# Medicated vs. non medicated cycle: advice please



## MultiMum (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi All


I've just had  BFN but I've got a few in the freezer. 4 blasts though one was compacting and the other 3 are only average quality. Clinic recommended to freeze 2 but I insisted on all 4.


Are chances generally higher with a medicated or non medicated cycle?


I was using donor eggs and got a BFN. Just wondered therefore if using natural cycle is slightly better as then you are not dependent upon so much hormone support.


----------



## Janelouise1981 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi  

Sorry to read about your stuggle! 4 frozen is great though - really hope successful for you! 

I'm just undergoing first FET on a natural cycle. We only have 1 embryo frozen so know there is a chance that we might not even get to transfer. 
Had baseline scan this am and just waiting now for ovulation. 

I really pushed for non medicated cycle with our clinic and after blood tests on day 21 and 28 last month to confirm progesterone levels are ok they confirmed ok to proceed. Main reason was really that I didn't want to put my body brought more downregging and drugs then get to transfer day and have nothing to transfer if problem with defrosting. 

Sorry don't know anything about chances for med v non-med cycles.


----------



## somewhere overthe rainbow (May 14, 2012)

Hi

Just wanted to give you my experience.

I had OHSS therefore all my eggs were frozen on day 2.  I had 2 natural FET cycles then 3 medicated FET cycles with my very last cycle resulting in BFP.  For me personally  I think I would have another medicated cycle with FET if it comes to it.  This is only because my cycle is VERY irregular and sometimes very long (can be up to 50+ days) so I would want some kind of control over it.  I do think however that docs are more for non-medicated if poss as this is the most natural way.  You should speak to your consultant before hand, getting as much info as poss before then making your decision.

Good luck

Somewhere xxxxxxxx


----------



## yogabunny (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi, I will be asking about natural again, as periods regular and i feel same as you prefer not to rely on so many drugs, but will need progesterone support.... 
i'm not sure on the difference in success rates
last time my doctor was not keen on natural due to the lack of control, like missing ovulation or ET falling on a holiday etc... so convenience and control? 
i have had an allergic reaction to buselerin when i started, so we did not do any DRing for FET and the doctor said that he didn't see any real difference in results with this - for me that made it much easier.
lots of luck xxx


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Hi, the problem with natural cycle for more mature women/ poor responders is that we often dont ovulate every month. 
I know when my day 21 bloods were done to check ovulation back in 2005 i definitely ovulated 2 out of the 3 months and prob on the 3rd. Now - i think i'm lucky if i ovulate one month in 4. I still have regular af.
If you are considering natural buy yourself a set of ovulation predictor sticks. Leave it a couple of months to get the drugs out of your system and get testing. 

But be prepared even if you do ovulate you may still not be able to do natural as another problem we can have is poor lining.

All in all i would say if you have a good response to oe tx and regular af go natural. But if you are more mature reproductively medicated may be better.

I'm doing medicated fet next month. I'm also not down regulating 1st.  You just take oestrogen tablets such as prognova day 1-4 depending on clinic often with scan 1st to check uterine lining nice and thin. Scan day 10-12 to check lining thick enough. If it is start progesterone about day 14- 16 usually in the evening and count that as equivalent to ec day. Embryos transferred appropriate time later depending on when frozen. 

Good luck deciding what to do. 

X x


----------



## Floss39 (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi, we tried a natural cycle for FET last month, for some reason my LH surge didn;t show on the OPKs, I did have a surge but as I didn't get my bloods taken enough we're not completely sure when OV occured & the cycle was cancelled.  We are trying again naturally this month but my bloods will be monitored each day as necessary to pin point things better.  What's good is that we are straight into trying immediately for my next cycle with no waiting around, if we don't manage to get to FET this cycle, I am going to down reg with injections from CD21 as the buserlin sniffer didn;t work for me last time.  My Doc did talk about using tamoxifen as a boost for OV this time (as I'm 41 he thought it might be necessary, but I did OV so decided against it), as you say Mierran the lining can be an issue, I am getting viagra prescribed this time to help as whilst I generally have no problem with thickness the quality of my lining can be a bit poor. 
Multimum - am probably of no help, but I think there is probably a bit more control on a medicated cycle, but then you have the hormones  to contend with - have your clinic given you any guidance?


----------



## beachbaby (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, I would also check the clinic does them as a lot like the control medicated gives them so they do not have to do transfers on weekends etc. On medicated they can decide on transfer time so easier to organise. I have twins from medicated found it a walk in the park after full IVF


----------



## Esha82 (Dec 14, 2012)

Hi,  Sorry your last cycle didnt work and good luck with which ever FET you do.

I have done both after my first ICSI, first I tried a medicated FET. It worked and I got my BFP but I did find the HRT hard going.  Unfortunatly I started to feel strange at about 6 weeks but so took another test and it came back negative.  You have to keep on taking the HRT until you are about 12 weeks gone (or you do at my clinic) and this stops you bleeding should you lose it.

I then inisisted on trying a natural FET.  They dont really like doing them at my clinic for the same reasons as yogabunny said 'ET falling on a holiday etc... so convenience and control' as they are shut at the weekend.  But it worked great and now have a lovely 2 year old girl.

I am having transfer next week on another natural FET after a ICSI cycle cancelled after EC due to a hydro appearing while on stimms.  

You have to have pretty regular cycles to have a natural FET.  Good luck x x


----------

